# 3SDM Sale at Forge Motorsport



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Forge Motorsport US would like to announce our end of year sale on all remaining stock of the 3SDM 0.05 wheels! We need to clear out our current inventory to make way for our next shipment, so we are offering some great deals on all remaining inventory!

- *$100 off any set of Silver/Cut, White/Cut, or Gloss White 0.05* wheels & free bolts/hub rings
- *$150 off any set of Matte Black 0.05* wheels & free bolts/hub rings

Bolts and hub rings are a $50 value. If you do not require the bolts and rings, we will take another $50 off the purchase price of the wheels.

Sale applies to current stock of the following:

5x100
18x8.5 et35 - Silver/Cut, White/Cut or Matte Black
18x9.5 et35 - Silver/Cut, White/Cut or Matte Black

5x112
18x8.5 et42 - Silver/Cut, White/Cut, Gloss White or Matte Black
18x9.5 et40 - Silver/Cut, White/Cut, Gloss White or Matte Black

5x120
18x8.5 et35 - Silver/Cut
18x9.5 et40 - Silver Cut

Discount applies to orders placed directly with Forge Motorsport US only, while supplies last. Shipping will be additional and calculated at time of order based on actual shipping address.

Call or e-mail to order:

407-447-5363
[email protected]


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

My 2012 Beetle on 3SDM's. I am in love with these wheels. :thumbup:

Photo credit: Dtek


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

TJClover said:


> My 2012 Beetle on 3SDM's. I am in love with these wheels. :thumbup:
> 
> Photo credit: Dtek


I thought Crimson (Red) was supposed to be the coordinating color for Clover?
Tommy James did take the song 'Crimson and Clover' to #1 and I doubt if it
would have been successful had it been worded 'Deep Black Pearl and Clover'.
Note: This is the kind of drivel that is mentioned on our site quite often and I
just want you to be aware of it.


----------



## vdubbed (Jan 25, 2002)

Is this sale still going on?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

For a few more days, yes!


----------



## 02silverbullet (May 25, 2003)

Forge US said:


> For a few more days, yes!


Any of these fit WB S4 ok?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

pm sent


----------

